# Bullet Therapy



## Silverback (Jan 20, 2014)

So this morning I was driving to work in a slump. I just did not want to do it. However, I pulled into walmart and decided to check the stock. I came out with a can of m193 and a smile. It seems the easiest way to fix a bad mood is to buy bullets. I'm just saying.


----------



## dsdmmat (Nov 9, 2012)

well congrats. I always used to just check to see if Wally World had ammo. It was almost like a unicorn hunt.


----------



## Silverback (Jan 20, 2014)

Yea it really is now days, More often then not I end up with 3 5 dollar boxes of plinking tul ammo than anything useful.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

A little bit at a time adds up to a nice stash after awhile

I just finished priming 400+ cases,will be dropping power in shortly followed by some bullets.


----------



## Silverback (Jan 20, 2014)

Well today I was pleasantly surprised. I walked into walmart on the way to work and say they had some plinking Tul Ammo 223 in stock. I told the guy to hook me up with three and he asked me "Is that all you want?" I was alittle surprised and asked him about the limit. Evidently they removed the 3 box limit 3 weeks ago. So I now have 35 boxes in the back of my trunk. Woot Woot! 5 bucks per 20 rounds, I had to stock that up.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

My son called from Wally World the other day and said they had a bunch of American Eagle .223 in stock with no limit. He gets an employee discount too. At $7.00 per box I told him to score 6 boxes and forgave his cell bill for the month. As it turns out I have more bullets than brains. I probably need to stop buying them. Nah.


----------



## Silverback (Jan 20, 2014)

What is the Term related to Bullets such as IQ to the brain?

I suggest we use.... "pew pew"


----------



## Silverback (Jan 20, 2014)

Todays failure..... I walked into walmart and saw they AMAAZINgLY had the 550 22lr Federal packs for 23 a pop. I got the cashier to pull 3 and went to pay. I forgot my dam phone at home which has my license in it. SO ZOOMING HOME AND BACK. they... were gone.... and now I am in tears... man tears.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Me and Mrs Slippy were doing what married people do....

Rotating our food stores and arguing... when I happened upon a 5 gallon food grade bucket that did not have my signature Duct Tape labels on it. It had some weight to it so curious, I opened it. SHAZAM! 10 boxes of 5.56 55 grain that I had obviously thrown in the pail and forgotten about. Also in the bucket were some toothbrushes, ace bandages and fish oil! 

Just like going through you coat pockets and finding a $100 bill!


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

Slippy said:


> Just like going through you coat pockets and finding a $100 bill!


I can relate to that, I've done the very same thing myself, though I usually fill the buckets right away, it's the tubs and totes that get me. I have a handle on where the ammo is, at least that's what I tell myself.

Prep long enough and it will happen, something will be forgotten or misplaced.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

Silverback said:


> Todays failure..... I walked into walmart and saw they AMAAZINgLY had the 550 22lr Federal packs for 23 a pop. I got the cashier to pull 3 and went to pay. I forgot my dam phone at home which has my license in it. SO ZOOMING HOME AND BACK. they... were gone.... and now I am in tears... man tears.


Could you have paid, had them set it aside and hold it for you while you went home and got your license? 
Seems like something they could easily do.


----------



## Silverback (Jan 20, 2014)

Good hindsight Seneca, wish I had it then.


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

Our local Welfare version of Cabela's has .223 and 7.62x39 stacked by the CASES everywhere they can find room for it. I just don't own a gun for either one.


----------



## wesley762 (Oct 23, 2012)

Silverback said:


> Todays failure..... I walked into walmart and saw they AMAAZINgLY had the 550 22lr Federal packs for 23 a pop. I got the cashier to pull 3 and went to pay. I forgot my dam phone at home which has my license in it. SO ZOOMING HOME AND BACK. they... were gone.... and now I am in tears... man tears.


Move to a free state that does not require you to show ID to buy simple ammo unless you look really young?


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

Speaking of Cabelas, they are running federal 55 gr. 5.56 brown box XM193 and American Eagle on sale this weekend for 8.99 per 20, that sounds like a fair price for either. May have to pick some up.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

wesley762 said:


> Move to a free state that does not require you to show ID to buy simple ammo unless you look really young?


I had some pimple faced kid at Academy Sports ask me if I was an illegal immigrant one time when I was buying some ammo. I just glared at him and he went ahead and finished the transaction. On the way out I said "adios mother ****er". The girl at the customer service desk heard me and had to stifle a giggle as I nodded to her.


----------

